# New to Microskiff



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Thx


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. You live and fish in a special part of the world so look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I really do feel blessed to live where I live and fish where I fish. The fishery is vast with lots of options.


Mike


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome sir


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome Mike! I've always wanted to visit Texas and the Gulf. Enjoy living the good life!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

fishnpreacher said:


> Welcome Mike! I've always wanted to visit Texas and the Gulf. Enjoy living the good life!


You are welcome anytime.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome Mike.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Thx


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome Mike! We do fish some of the same waters! Looking forward to meeting you one of these days on the coast!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Do they have trout that far south on the Guad?

Welcome!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

KurtActual said:


> Do they have trout that far south on the Guad?
> 
> Welcome!


Thx, and yes we have trout just north of me say 12 miles.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

efi2712micro said:


> Welcome Mike! We do fish some of the same waters! Looking forward to meeting you one of these days on the coast!


That would be great. I have fished from South Padre to POC, but I usually fish south of Bird Island on Padre Island.

Where do you usually fish?

Mike


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Living in katy, I fish east matagorda to rockport mostly. Fished spi last summer with my daughter. It was great. Got a chance to fish south of bird island with another microskiffer earlier and what a trip it was! Planning on going back but need to do some homework first to learn about the area


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

I used to live in Port Isabel and fished a good amount of days around there, feel free to reach out if you are ever looking for some intel. Welcome!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Thx


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome Mike. Look forward to reading your posts.


----------

